# nothing special but still some footage



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

MOV02232.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

nothing special besides that 6 ft alligator that you didn't notice sittin 20 ft away!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn: Looks like a fun spot to play.


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

wish i was there


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

****, I'm jealous.. It still way to cold here for all that... Heck, it just snowed here... lol


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah here to but im goin ridin saturday with my dad i cant wait


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah me and alligators dont get along. no florida riding for me!


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

lol


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

wheres the gator?! I watched this thing twice and havent see one yet - haha!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

o it isnt in the vid but there was one about 10 ft away from me but no biggie gators are everywhere in florida we are use to them everywhere you swim their going to be there unless it is a pool


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

ooooo... yea I dont know about that - not sure if I could take being in the same water with a gator... although they are starting to migrate this way - lake harding (which is on the chattahoochee) has a few that have been spotted and photographed - thats right in our area.


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

Those gators are around riverview and turkey island.


----------

